# Rally Section back up and running



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

After a fair bit off phaff, the Rally section is now back up and running.

Will anyone who expressed an interest please visit the Rallies section and re-register, best to select 'show all records'.

Can, Jacquie, Dave, & Ray please send me a picture for inclusion as a header of your particular rally.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

O.K. that was a bit optimistic, 95% up and running, we now have a problem with the attendees not showing correctly, please bear with us. I will post again when we're sorted.

Ian


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian

am having a bit of trouble registering for the beverly rally
it said there was an error

Paul


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

We obviously jumped the gun a bit with this one  

But I am glad to say that all appears to be running again. So lets start getting some names on the lists :wink: 

Let me know if you have any problems.

Ian


----------

